# who has removed the band attachments on a hawk or falcon?



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

wondering how the band attachments are secured on the fork ends and if they can be removed and attached to other forks. could high-test epoxy be used to re-adhere the attachments to other forks?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

It depends what forks that you would want to do it to! Yes It is possible and saunders might sell you just the tipS. I know that he sells them for replacment parts on there slingshots. Now why would you want to but them on a different slingshot? There Hawk or the Falcon with my handle modification are fine shooting slingshots. Tex-Shooter


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

Tex-Shooter said:


> It depends what forks that you would want to do it to! Yes It is possible and saunders might sell you just the tipS. I know that he sells them for replacment parts on there slingshots. Now why would you want to but them on a different slingshot? There Hawk or the Falcon with my handle modification are fine shooting slingshots. Tex-Shooter


hawk, falcon, or double eagle. i like their products also, but i was considering putting the tips on a custom frame.

http://www.sausa.com/category.php?category=27

i see the locking clip here but not the entire tip assembly.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hear, hear. Tex is right. Those are fine slingshots that Saunders makes. Why tear up a perfectly good slingshot?

I got one of those Hawks from Tex himself with his handle modification attachment. It shoots great. I love the fact that it can shoot flats or tubes. I also love that I can change bandsets in about 5 seconds with no tying.

On the other hand, it is your money and time. Go for it.


----------

